# Cs800s error 2



## Bigmikewv40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a 2004 Pontiac Aztek I have installed the cs800s everything works fine except for I have to turn the key in order for the remote start to engage if I take the key out and try to start it it just clicks and then I get the two flashes of the turn signals saying that the key is in the off position how can I fix this thank you in advance


----------

